# bei green-screen-effekt wird das reingeschnittene im transparent!



## zg peripherals (4. August 2002)

Hi, Eigentlich steht schon wieder alles im "BETREFF"! Also, egal ob ich einen blauen oder grünen hintergrund habe, das reingeschnittene objekt wird immer tranzparent! Und das will ich nicht, sollte ja klar sein! Aber was kann ich dagegen tun?

bitte um Hilfe!

danke schonmal, 

zg

P.S.: welche rgb-werte sind eigentlich am besten für ne green-Box, bzw. blue-Box?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. August 2002)

Das dein Objekt transparent wird, liegt einfach nur daran, dass da zuviel blau (grün) drin ist und rausgefiltert wird.

<b>RGB:</b>

<b>R</b>ot<b>G</b>rün<b>B</b>lau

Max-Wert = 255
0-Wert = 0

D.H. "perfektes Blau" = R=0 G=0 B=255

--> "üerfektes Grün" = R=0 G=255 B=0


----------



## Maffy (6. August 2002)

wenn das objekt nur ein bild ist kannst du in einem bildbearbeitungsprogramm einen alpha-kanal erstellen mit dem du festlegst welcher bereich transparent wird. das bild im tiff format abspeichern.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. August 2002)

Klar, aber nur, wenn es ein Bild ist.

Ich arbeite sowieso kaum mit BS sondern mit Bewegten Masken in Adobe AE. Da habe ich viel mehr Möglichkeiten - allerdings auch viel mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Maffy (6. August 2002)

habe leider kein ae. 

für aufwendige compositings, bluebox ec. verwende ich in der regel movie pack pro.


----------



## zg peripherals (8. August 2002)

hi,

das problem ist, für den test habe ich eine animation mit c4d gemacht. eine drehende kiste(verschieden graustufen), und einen leuchtenden hintergrund, eimal mit grün(255) und einal mit balu(255). als hintergrund ahbe ich eine normale animation genommen. und obwohl die bedingungen perfekt sein sollten, wenrden bei beiden videos die objekte transparent. was kann ich da tun... bitte helft mir!

danke, zg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass du die Anordnung der Spuren in Premiere perfekt gemacht hast?


----------



## MoMo (8. August 2002)

Auf einen wie hohen Wert hast du denn die Toleranz gestellt?


----------



## zg peripherals (8. August 2002)

die spuren sind korrekt. 2 ist transparent mit objekt, und 1 ist der hintergrund. sollte doch passen.

zu momo: hab alle toleranzstufen probiert! Also: 

smoothing: none = transparent
smoothing: low  = transparent
   "     : high = auch hier " 

also wenn das so ein problem ist, glaub ich langsam, dass es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt eine green-wall zu bauen! wenn dass alles so perfekt sein muss. dafür will ich dann eigentlich kein geld ausgeben! was für ein stoff muss es denn sein, bzw. wie bekomme ich die farbwerte heraus, bzw. ein stoff mit b=255? 

postet bitte weiter

danke, zg!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Es gibt Farbtabellen für Maler, Tapeten und Teppiche usw. mit kleinen Beispielen.


----------

